# Nurse options - male 38



## cmalone (9 Apr 2019)

Friend is male general nurse (trained as a mature student in Dublin university)  and personality very suited to nursing and patient empathy. 

He works in a busy city hospital (Acute setting ) for past 18 months , but finds it tough going... 

He has previously worked 18 months in nursing home and 1 year in drug rehab facility. 

He is looking to leave the current work - but maybe he shouldn’t rush and take time to better assess his interests and long term career rather than ‘job hopping’.  

He’s not stuck for job offers via agencies... every day new job offers by phone / email. 

Any advice on who could professionally talk to him ...


----------



## noproblem (9 Apr 2019)

Before talking to anybody he would need to have a good idea of what it is he would like to do.


----------



## cmalone (9 Apr 2019)

Agreed - is there anyone he could consult with - like a mentor / career guidance. 

Expect if they had a medical/ nursing background it would help...,


----------



## noproblem (9 Apr 2019)

It might help if he was friendly with someone experienced in the HR Department, they would steer him in the right direction


----------



## cmalone (9 Apr 2019)

Yes would be great if he had such a contact - but it’s a busy environment and appears no such ‘friendly’ contacts. It’s a pity to be honest ... but guess he’s not alone in a healthcare environment


----------



## noproblem (9 Apr 2019)

Does he socialise? he's got to mooch around, put out feelers, talk to others in the job, it's called networking. If he doesn't know the right people someone else he's working with might.  I'd be amazed if he's the only one feeling like he does. You don't give his age, if he's young he might like to travel and an Irish nurses qualification will get you a job in a lot of countries. As for finding it tough going? Believe me, there's an awful lot of tougher and more stressful jobs he could be doing.


----------



## bleary (9 Apr 2019)

noproblem said:


> As for finding it tough going? Believe me, there's an awful lot of tougher and more stressful jobs he could be doing.


Than nursing in a busy dublin hospital, that's a bit glib tbh.
Does he want to stay in nursing. It is a shame after going back to do it as a mature student but there are lots of opportunities for qualified nurses.
A lot of roles require clinical training and experience if he doesn't want to practice. Private hospitals look for nursing staff too.


----------



## messyleo (9 Apr 2019)

I agree with bleary, it is a tough job imo, especially at the pay grade for new entrants.

I don't know the sector myself, but what about him talking to a healthcare recruitment agent? It might open his eyes to some different but related roles that are options? e.g. https://www.frsrecruitment.com/sectors/healthcare-medical/


----------



## Blackrock1 (10 Apr 2019)

gravitygirl said:


> I agree with bleary, it is a tough job imo, especially at the pay grade for new entrants.
> 
> I don't know the sector myself, but what about him talking to a healthcare recruitment agent? It might open his eyes to some different but related roles that are options? e.g. https://www.frsrecruitment.com/sectors/healthcare-medical/



how does the pay make the job any tougher? or less tough as the case may be


----------



## bleary (10 Apr 2019)

Traditionally I think new entrants can be given the most difficult tasks, worse shifts,least support which is very difficult .
Particularly as an older entrant and male they may be expected to just get on with things.
I think the person needs to take the time to consider why they aren't happy in the job.
Is it the tasks, the environment, the hours ?

Without looking at these in more detail and understanding the motivation they are unlikely to find a satisfying career. 
They could have a look at the book what colour is my parachute which looks at career choice.
They could also contact their college and or lecturer and see if they could provide some guidance ?


----------



## messyleo (10 Apr 2019)

Blackrock1 said:


> how does the pay make the job any tougher? or less tough as the case may be



It doesn't but it can be easier to tolerate/endure a tough/stressful job at least if there is a high level of financial compensation for it.


----------



## Leper (10 Apr 2019)

The OP's friend is working as a nurse for just 18 months, hardly enough time to settle in never mind change career path.

With respect:-

Just a Thought:- Is he up to the job? (Does he need more supervision? Is confidence an issue? Is he being bullied?)
Just another Thought:- Should he apply to another hospital for a job? (Might not be a bad option)
Another Thought Again:- Does he get along with his colleagues/supervisors/patients?
. . . and again:- Is he a square peg in a round hole? Is he being made work harder than the others? (Does he hate getting up every morning to go into the hospital?)

I reckon he needs to talk to his nursing manager immediately. Nursing is too important to have somebody stressed to the gills looking after patients.


----------



## cmalone (10 Apr 2019)

Thanks for all helpful comments. Progress here in that I have found someone for him to speak with in hospital and he seems comfortable to do that. 

Nothing wrong with his capacity for the job. He’s a particularly devoted and caring individual. The work environment is generally busy busy. He’s well able. But long term would be an issue. He gets on very well with the team and is probably among the top performers. He’s just anxious that he cannot give 110% 

Think majority of healthcare professionals are similar. I just felt he shouldn’t run away and find a new job (for which he has many offers ) without checking what management view might be or options they could offer...


----------



## Leo (11 Apr 2019)

gravitygirl said:


> It doesn't but it can be easier to tolerate/endure a tough/stressful job at least if there is a high level of financial compensation for it.



It's well established that financial reward is a poor motivator is such circumstances.


----------



## Purple (11 Apr 2019)

cmalone said:


> He’s just anxious that he cannot give 110%


Nobody can.


----------



## noproblem (11 Apr 2019)

Don't get me wrong and i'm not being tough on him but I get the feeling he will have problems in any job he takes on. Not good either that someone else is putting forward what they perceive is wrong. I get the distinct impression from your posts that there's some other underlying problem in all of this


----------



## beautfan (11 Apr 2019)

Nursing homes and rehab are very different to acute hospitals.

There should be plenty of opportunities in the elderly care and drug rehab settings. 

I'm assuming from what you posted, he liked that.


----------



## noproblem (11 Apr 2019)

bleary said:


> Than nursing in a busy dublin hospital, that's a bit glib tbh.
> Does he want to stay in nursing. It is a shame after going back to do it as a mature student but there are lots of opportunities for qualified nurses.
> A lot of roles require clinical training and experience if he doesn't want to practice. Private hospitals look for nursing staff too.




If you want "tough and difficult" in the nursing game, I suggest you go down the psychiatric route? Then, I might begin to understand.


----------



## cmalone (11 Apr 2019)

Thanks for all the feedback. Don’t overthink my motivation for asking for comments. He’s going to contact his Director of Nursing for a friendly chat - lots of opportunities within his existing hospital- all different work environments. Thanks again all.


----------



## bish123 (1 Feb 2021)

Based on previous work experience (and interest), pharmaceutical and home care companies have multiple options. Hibernian healthcare, TCP are few names that provide transfusion etc. at home/ clinics. It will give him a chance to travel and work flexibly. Likewise sales representative in a company is good career options. Tons of opportunities for nurses outside acute hospitals.


----------

